# On the way to hunting........



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

On the way to hunting sat. morning,a little before 6:00,while looking for deer along the road i see someone on a bicycle,as it gets closer,looks to be in dark clothing,almost camo,as i'm passing ,it was a guy in como with his bow streached across the handle bars.You could see the fletchings on the arrows.
Sitting in my seat i keep chuckling at the thought of how is he going to get a deer home.Piggy back.That lasted till 7:30 then i had to get one of my own home.Good morning.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I used to do this when I was a teenager....I'd ride a mountain bike to my hunting spot - matter of fact I rode it right up to my treestand and stashed it most of the time. It worked great and I spooked less deer. I remember when it was really cold I had to have a backpack with my extra clothes because I couldn't pedal with all my clothes on

When I killed one I had to come back...I couldn't drive anyway so my folks had to help me with that. I'm sure I looked quite funny too.LOL


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This guy knows how to do it.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Did you spot an OGF sticker on the back fender of the bike? Just curious.... haha!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

That Photo could be any one of us, don't drink and drive.


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

Not too long ago we only had one car and I worked full time and my wife worked part time. On more than one occasion I pedaled my mountain bike down to East Fork State park to hunt when my wife had the car; I live about 2 miles, give or take, from the park. 

Twice I had to call a friend to help me get the deer home, never tried to throw it over my shoulder. I feel like such a failure now. LOL!


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Where there's a will there's a way. lol


M.Magis said:


> This guy knows how to do it.


----------

